# Snow Dogg on my JK Unlimited Sahara



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Getting ready for an October snow storm


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks awesome.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

pic with blade lifted please.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Believe it or not the jeep does not sag even a tenth of an inch when blade is lifted. Not the same case with the old tj and Meyer plow but it was not too bad.


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great set up


----------



## T-Roll (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm trying to debate between a Snow Dogg, Western or Boss myself for my 08 JK. The Snow Dogg certainly looks nice and light, not sure on how they all compare now a days.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Killer color combination!


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you send me a side view I am putting on a AEV front bumper on my 2012 JK and want to see if its going to interfere with frame
Also a pic of the Jeep side frame with plow off 
What size MD68 or MD75?
thanks and looks great!


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll post a couple of pics over the weekend...its the md75. Anyone want to buy four sahara rims with nearly new (less than 2k miles) blizzaks with tpms installed?


----------



## T-Roll (Nov 3, 2011)

How much are you looking for?


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm going to post on cl today and looking for $750 for everything. Tires alone were $800 and were used for one month.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

provfirescott;1338648 said:


> Can you send me a side view I am putting on a AEV front bumper on my 2012 JK and want to see if its going to interfere with frame
> Also a pic of the Jeep side frame with plow off
> What size MD68 or MD75?
> thanks and looks great!


email me at jms_tci at hotmail dot com and I'l send you the pics I took today.

Best,
Joe


----------

